# للبيع أرض 300 متر تخصيص بلاستيك بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجــديـــدة



## محمدعراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 122101
أرض مساحتها 300 متــر للبيع بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجـــديـــدة
	النشـــاط / بـــلاستيـــك
	الأرض مبني عليها ( البــدروم و الــدور الأول ) و على شــارع عرضه 40متــر
	المطلوب / 750 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع أرض 300 متر تخصيص بلاستيك بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجــديـــدة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

